# Activación a un número determinado de rpm



## jmsenator (Ago 14, 2019)

Hola. Me estoy planteando el acoplamiento de un sistema de aspiración que me exige que a 4000 rpm dé la señal o la orden o la tensión de activación para cerrar un relé, que a su vez pueda actuar sobre un electroimán o en otro caso, una electroválvula que permita el paso de vacío para que un pequeño cilindro neumático haga el trabajo de mariposa. Había pensado en un cuenta rpm, pero me plantea la duda del relé a utilizar, así como la inexactitud de apertura o cierre al margen citado. ¿Álguien puede ayudarme? Muchas gracias.


----------



## djyoan (Ago 14, 2019)

Busca el Datasheet el LM2907/LM2917 que es un convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje. Luego cuando obtengas un x voltaje buscas un "operacional como comparador" con un voltaje de referencia para el disparo.
Sigue el hilo de Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM + Pcbs te puede servir de mucho en cuanto al manejo del rpm y prueba modificar el circuito adjunto
4000 rpm = 66.6 Hz = 15ms entre pulsos

Saludos


----------

